# New Construction



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I went back to a new construction house today that we finished about a month ago and got some nice shots with all their things moved in.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Where is YO b 4 pics?


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

b4 as in sheetrock and joint lines???? Maybe I'm misunderstanding you but your request for before pictures of new construction seems like your insinuating that I am plagarizing my work.











There are some before and afters that I took because it was a job that cI felt they would serve a purpose. I don't generally take pictures of NC when it's just mudded, or primed, I like to get the finish product.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Where is YO b 4 pics?


Use your imagination on that one buddy... Same rooms in unfinished drywall. Oooooo such hard thinking you must do here. 


That paint job is sweet stuff. Wish more people got multi-colors, or simply colors period around here. :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

My man, what is wrong with asking 4 b 4 pics? I wasn't insinuating anything. Now don't make me insinuate that you are a smackass.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I honestly didnt know how else to take it, all you say is "where is YO b 4 pics" nothing else. To me I take that as that being the only thing going through your head, "i want some darn before pictures from this chump" (to paraphrase) Hope you can see it from my perspective, just seemed like a weird question to ask, and that was the only reason I felt a professional would as for before pictures of NC


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Just messing with ya, just wondered if you had any b 4 pics is all. Take a chill pill and enjoy the site. We like to goof around. Just watch out for some dude by the name of NEPS.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool, the pill has been chilled, and by the way....I have a few bathroom stalls that need demo-ing, know anyone good???


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> Cool, the pill has been chilled, and by the way....I have a few bathroom stalls that need demo-ing, know anyone good???


Ha..... now thats what i'm talking about my brother.:thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Just messing with ya, just wondered if you had any b 4 pics is all. Take a chill pill and enjoy the site. We like to goof around. Just watch out for some dude by the name of NEPS.


By showing new drywall, he would be suggesting that he did the drywall. Then the guys from Drywall Talk would be over here picking fights with the painters. WWW War IV it would be. Why you want to start a war Tim? What's wrong with you man? :no:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> By showing new drywall, he would be suggesting that he did the drywall. Then the guys from Drywall Talk would be over here picking fights with the painters. WWW War IV it would be. Why you want to start a war Tim? What's wrong with you man? :no:


At least it won't be a holy war.....huh??? Unless the tools going flying and penetrate the drywall. :blink:


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice interior work....the dining room color scheme kindof reminds me of McDonald's
Great paint jobs....


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like a Pride Parade on your walls :whistling2:

but yeah, at least there are _some_ colours at all. So many new construction paint jobs are "builder's beige" ...


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

Yep, all those colors went over the coat of primer and two coats of bone white that went on it before the house was bought. Man do I love coating everything in a house 5 times


----------

